# Oregon Camper Hits 6000 Posts!



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations Oregon Camper for 6000 posts!  

Great job on another major milestone








We love your posts, keep 'em coming!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

I was just going to type the same thing DANG YOU........ Oh yea congrats Oregon_Camper....

I never get to be first.

Jeff


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

on't slow down now....I'm only 5,400 or so behind you









Congrats on 6K...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats OC on hitting the 6000 mark















Keep up the great post Jim









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow! And he was even away for a while. Congratulations. I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS JIM


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go, Jim! Those late night sessions really pay off!









Keep up the good work.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*BRILLIANT! STUPENDOUS! EXCEPTIONAL! WONDERFUL! OUTSTANDING! DASSLING! MARVELOUS! EXCELLENT! GREAT! SUPERIOR! EXTRAORDINARY! REMARKABLE!

WOW!!!*

Well, you get the idea!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*TWISTED! SICK! OBSESSIVE! NEEDS A LIFE!*
(Hey, I should know, right!







)

Way to go Jim! Keep the freight train rollin'!
*REALLY BIG WOOF! WOOF!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Keep up the great work Jim. I enjoy your posts. They're usually brief but certainly to the point.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

There was a day when I didn't believe ANYONE could post as much as myself or Y-Guy!

All you "newbies" have sure shown me up. (heck...I've been doubled!)
Congrats to all you chatterboxes. Without you...there'd be no one around to steer us straight!

Keep on yappin'!


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Yah, Yah ......... 6000, but does he ever really







say anything ???

Oops ..... uh , Hi Jim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The scary thing is I think I've read all of them









Congrats


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

WOW! I don't think I've even READ 6000 posts!
















Congratulations!









Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Good Job!!!!

I want to be just like you when I grow up!!!

Thanks for you input, insights, and help in the past.

Gary


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow 6000, way to go! I'll be an old man by the time I got that high. Keep them coming.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the Congrats.









I and learn a thing or two just about every day from all of you. If it wasn't soooo much fun I might slow down...but there are these two pesky posters that I have my eye one...they know I'm coming.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats Jim







Always enjoy your posts!

I'm right behind you! I only need about 5,216 more posts and I'm right there with ya!
Oh wait, that's gonna take me about three years...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> Congrats Jim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be here...waiting for ya (well...not really waiting







)


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

WOW!!! Congratulations!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Congratulatons on your achievement!

I'd be right there with ya except...

My lovely wife







needs a snuggle buddy at night...









Dan


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Congratulations OC! I know I always appreciate your input.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the good info you have provided. Keep them coming.

Scott


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Congratulations Oregon Camper for 6000 posts!
> 
> Great job on another major milestone
> 
> ...


COngrats. I just became a member and hit 25. LOL. I got along way to go


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fourwinds said:


> COngrats. I just became a member and hit 25. LOL. I got along way to go


We were all there once....keep posting away. You'll be surprised how fast they add up.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Impressive! Thanks for all of the knowledge and insight!


----------

